# Peeling Stickers



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

I was checking the OB over today and couldn't believe it. One of the front stickers is peeling. Our OB isn't even 1 year old! I have the nose of the TT lowered and the front panel has nothing on it (snow). Would snow sliding down the front cause this? Nothing major wrong this just kind-of bummed me out!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I believe what is happening is that the manufacturer is not using a vinyl decal material that can handle long term outdoor situations. I have a material that is similar to what is used and depending on the sun exposure and heating/cooling cycles it has cracked and peeled.

That is part of the reason why I did not let my dealer put the decals back on my trailer when I purchased it. They had taken them off and ordered new ones, but I didn't want them. I will eventually do one of my own, Probably put a nice woodsy scene on the whole nosecap of the trailer.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

If you are under your year warranty, I would hit up the dealer for a new decal. If they dont or wont do it for some reason you can go to the manufacture of the decal, which carriesa 5 year warranty. But they will only carry htru with their warranty after your dealer warranty is up, they will tell you to go to dealer.

Graphix Unlimited

Jim


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> If you are under your year warranty, I would hit up the dealer for a new decal. If they dont or wont do it for some reason you can go to the manufacture of the decal, which carriesa 5 year warranty. But they will only carry htru with their warranty after your dealer warranty is up, they will tell you to go to dealer.
> 
> Graphix Unlimited
> 
> Jim


I tried to get warranty last summer and was declined by Graphix Unlimited.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

dhdb said:


> I was checking the OB over today and couldn't believe it. One of the front stickers is peeling. Our OB isn't even 1 year old! I have the nose of the TT lowered and the front panel has nothing on it (snow). Would snow sliding down the front cause this? Nothing major wrong this just kind-of bummed me out!


what is the date of production of your trailer ? mine is 11/18/2009. my decals are fine, so far. i have it parked just as you do, uncovered and nose down.....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Piecemakers said:


> If you are under your year warranty, I would hit up the dealer for a new decal. If they dont or wont do it for some reason you can go to the manufacture of the decal, which carriesa 5 year warranty. But they will only carry htru with their warranty after your dealer warranty is up, they will tell you to go to dealer.
> 
> Graphix Unlimited
> 
> Jim


I tried to get warranty last summer and was declined by Graphix Unlimited.
[/quote]

hmm. I bought mine because my trailer is an 04, but I believe Clarke was able to get a set for his trailer under warranty. Maybe put a little less grease on the wheel so it squeekes more.









Jim


----------



## 56realtor (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a 2008 outback Sidney TT and my decals are peeling also. I called Keystone and they sent me to graphix unlimited(Sherri Berger)the company that made the decals. they claim the graphix are for a 2006 model. well after 6 months of back and forth I again called my dealer(Dusty camper world) and they changed general manager. To my surprise he said whats the problem and I emailed him the pictures. He responded with I will pick up the TT at my home and put on new graphix no charge. Keystone was no help. Needless to say I am very pleased with my dealer and will upgrade to a 5er soon and he will get my business. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> If you are under your year warranty, I would hit up the dealer for a new decal. If they dont or wont do it for some reason you can go to the manufacture of the decal, which carriesa 5 year warranty. But they will only carry htru with their warranty after your dealer warranty is up, they will tell you to go to dealer.
> 
> Graphix Unlimited
> 
> Jim


I tried to get warranty last summer and was declined by Graphix Unlimited.
[/quote]

hmm. I bought mine because my trailer is an 04, but I believe Clarke was able to get a set for his trailer under warranty. Maybe put a little less grease on the wheel so it squeekes more.









Jim
[/quote]

They are really cheap enough to buy, but it's more "the fact of the matter" that they should stand behind their product a little more. I never contacted the dealer, who is a good 1 1/2 hours away for the fact he may say bring in the tt and we'll put them on. If I remember what I need is under $20. I plan on waiting a while and then make a decision.

Here's Graphix web site for those interested. http://www.graphixunlimited.com/


----------



## debbynjohn (Oct 20, 2010)

I have the same problem! Keystone wants me to drag the camper back to dealer to fix, I asked if they would be paying for the towing. if not they can send someone out in March when I put it on-site. I also offered for them to send them to me, and I would put them on free of charge. So far all I have received back was an e-mail asking me to let them know when I've made the appt.
I will probably just end up taking them off the camper.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

This annoys the starch out of me.

I had one of the first Outbacks made (by Liteway). Had it for ~7 years, stored outside all year. Took great care of this trailer and it looked just as great the day we traded it in on a new Sydney. (All stickers intact).

We just ended year 3 with the Sydney and the front stickers are curling (and one "Outback" on the side). This really cheapens the look of an otherwise relatively new camper.

We have been able to slow the peeling progression by trimming away just the curling pieces, but this coming camping season, we'll have to figure what else to do as we've trimmed as far as we can without actually impacting the graphics. My biggest concern is if we take them off completely, we'll have yellowing or ghosting. AND, we won't actually know that until we take these things off, which is a chore.

We're in the market for a motorhome in about a year anyway, so maybe we'll just limp by -- I don't know. Anyway, just commiserating with the rest of you. (At least we took care of the yellowing plastic speakers last year! They're bright white like new!)


----------



## 56realtor (Nov 5, 2008)

Those decals are under warranty. Don't give up talk to Keystone they have to fix them. It makes the trailer look bad and does not help when you trade it in. My dealer is fixing mine and is billing Keystone.


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

Same here. I called Keystone and confirmed they are covered under warranty.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

they are covered.....like anything else...........push keystone and you will get them!! i played games back and forth between keystone and graphix and finally got new ones................ which i haven't put on yet ... LOL

One thing i learned that may have aided in the premature failure is do not wax over your decals....... they are cheap decals and the wax will cause them to lift.......... so i am told.....


----------



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

After reading this and another posting on Outbackers.com, I own a 2010 Outback (less than 1 year old), I checked my decals on the front and the "Outback" is pealing. I called the dealer and they stated this would be under warrenty. I am 60 miles away from the dealer, so while traveling this summer, I will arrange a time to stop to get this done. I do not want to make a special trip for this. Also, I read on another posting about the plastic fender skirt above the tires cracking where the screw holes are. I have this a both sides. This also will be replaced by the dealer. It's because of postings like this I read and keep updated, thank you to all for sharing!


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I went to the Keystone site and filled out an email stating that the Outback stickers were beginning to peel. I did get a fast response and the CSR asked to me send her photos of the stickers. Just took the pics today and sent a reply email. I'll update ASAP.

Michael


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

i have had decals replace under warranty on both of our campers....Outback (keystone) and a Forest river camper.

both within the first year. if they come off again i will consider other options (different stickers, paint, airbrush)?


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

From the business point of view Keystone should hand out free decals to Outback owners. What else can be better advertisement for Keystone to have old old Outbacks with new decals running around on freeways all over the country?

Mine is peeling also and I am considering airbrush painting in lieu of decals.


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

After a few attempts, I finally was able to get Keystone to agree to replace the front stickers...the catch is that the local dealer has to install them. Honestly, I cannot afford to take a day off to drive the camper to the dealer to replace stickers that would take no more than 1 hour to replace.

Maybe I'll contact the dealer and have the stickers rerouted to me so that I can install them one weekend.

Michael


----------

